# My one month with UBER.... Not really happy



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

After driving for one month, here are the stats:
3000 miles 
250+ trips
$1300 net income excluding depreciation 
130 hours time slaved away
That comes out to be $10 per hour 

Minimum wage in my area is $9. 50/hr!!!! 

Unless I can bump my income, it really does not make sense to keep getting hooked into this Uber addiction that pays peanuts.


----------



## Legs Diamond (Dec 19, 2015)

You have it figured out. Good for you. When you calculate your depreciation on 3000 miles you will find that you are basically driving for free. Oh Yes, the customers think UBER is the greatest thing ever because of the low fares. I guess their parent(s) did not teach them that there is "no such thing as a free lunch". What really irritates me is the nonsense that is spread by the media about UBER drivers making 90,000 per year. Unfortunately customers believe it (or want to believe it), so they feel justified to withhold cash tips thinking you make lots of money and tips are included. (Another UBER myth spread around to benefit UBER at the expense of the driver).

As stated before in various posts: UBER will prosper in a down economy since drivers, like myself, are struggling to put food on the table while they hope and wait for their next real job. If the economy ever goes north again with respectable job growth, the free ride is over and UBER will cost the same as other transportation services. Reason: Drivers will become scarce. Those that do drive will require much higher income potential and UBER will be forced to raise fares.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

What I expected to do when I joined was basically to ride along someone on my way to work that is about 20 miles away and same way on the way back home. While some rides were like that and I kept thinking it pays gas money.

Well, then I got addicted and started to drive more. Lots of miles were driven; some empty ones. Even started getting pings in dream. Most riders were fun. Maybe got about $30 in tips. Rating has been above local average. 

Like previous commentator mentioned, it is all because of the current economic situation. Uber is squeezing drivers dry to make riders happy. I'm just gonna be selective on when I am working. Uber knows where I live and should easily give me option to choose passenger that is going towards that direction. It is not cool to have to drive 15 minutes, drop the pax two blocks and return empty. 

Enough rants for today. Happy New Year folks!


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> After driving for one month, here are the stats:
> 3000 miles
> 250+ trips
> $1300 net income excluding depreciation
> ...


I went into *McDonalds *yesterday looking for a job as an upgrade to my current gig with Uber.

They said "sure".

Just be here from opening to closing everyday and we will put you on/off the clock, then on/off, on/off, for the whole time depending on "whether or not" someone shows up at the counter (99% use the drive-thru now).

Oh and by the way!, *"First we need $20,000 from you (the car, guys/gals) to "sink" into the equipment we use here.* No interest, but we will give you back the equipment we spent the money on after we wear it out. And the condition will be based on how well "you" maintain it.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> After driving for one month, here are the stats:
> 3000 miles
> 250+ trips
> $1300 net income excluding depreciation
> ...


Now you need to deduct the 3000 miles at .575 cents a mile. That equals $1725. Subtract your $1300 (that Uber paid you) from that and you are in the hole by $425 and you didn't get paid for the 130 hours.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You should file a complaint with the Department of Labor in your area. The number in Milwaukee is 414-297-1590. If you are not in Wisconsin you can google "DOL wage and hour" and the site will come up with the local offices. There are over 200 offices across the US.

The DOL will determine if you are an employee or an independent contractor. If the DOL determines you are an employee then Uber will owe you money and the DOL will collect it. DOL will also collect a penalty (usually twice the amount owed) plus interest. You also get whistle blower protection and Uber will have to pay you more if they fire you.

Here is the information you need for the Department of Labor claim:

Using your numbers above. (if they are accurate). If they are not accurate you will need to plug in accurate numbers.

Number of hours on the app: 130 (130X9.50 minimum wage=$1235.00)
Miles Driven on the app: 3000 (3000X.575=$1725)

That is the amount that Uber owes you if you have no overtime. The total is $1235.00+$1725=$2960.00

Uber paid you $1300. Take the amount you should have been paid of $2960.00 and credit the amount that Uber did pay you of $1300. That leaves a balance due of $1660.00 that Uber owes you if the DOL agrees.

It costs nothing to file a DOL complaint. The government collects the money for you.

That is part one.

For part two....

You also should file a Form SS-8 with the IRS to have the IRS determine if you are an employee or an independent contractor. The IRS has a special department for this. Over 90% of the time, they decide a worker is an employee and not an independent contractor.

Here is the link to the IRS FORM SS-8

https://www.*irs*.gov/pub/*irs*-pdf/f*ss8*.pdf


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> After driving for one month, here are the stats:
> 3000 miles
> 250+ trips
> $1300 net income excluding depreciation
> ...


By the standard mileage deduction you lost $425.00. If you need the money to survive then you must do it if not only work high demand times.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Now you need to deduct the 3000 miles at .575 cents a mile. That equals $1725. Subtract your $1300 (that Uber paid you) from that and you are in the hole by $425 and you didn't get paid for the 130 hours.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You should file a complaint with the Department of Labor in your area. The number in Milwaukee is 414-297-1590. If you are not in Wisconsin you can google "DOL wage and hour" and the site will come up with the local offices. There are over 200 offices across the US.
> ...


Thanks for your input.

Couple of clarifications. First of all, out of those 3000 miles, I forgot to mention that I drive 20 miles per day to go to/return from work (full time). So I need to subtract 400 miles from 3000. Also, the expenses does include gas (about $280 at 22 mpg of city driving). I did not factor insurance but I did add some miscellaneous expenses like mints, cell phone data plan ($40), car fresheners, car wash, vacuum etc.

Once I factor those, maybe I will break even. The car is late model one and if I have to sell it right now, will probably get $4000.

Question, when I factor $0.575 per mile calculation, does that include gas cost too? Lower gas price has helped.

As for filing complaint with DOL, that's a great idea. But before I do that I am going to keep good track of all miles and work only peak hours for next 30 days. Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

pengduck said:


> By the standard mileage deduction you lost $425.00. If you need the money to survive then you must do it if not only work high demand times.


So looks like unless I am making at least dollar per mile, Uber gig is a joke. Now I understand why folks prefer airport miles. Or just do as many rides as possible in short amount of time. Come to think about it, I have rarely made more than dollar a mile during long trips. Sigh!


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Now you need to deduct the 3000 miles at .575 cents a mile. That equals $1725. Subtract your $1300 (that Uber paid you) from that and you are in the hole by $425 and you didn't get paid for the 130 hours.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You should file a complaint with the Department of Labor in your area. The number in Milwaukee is 414-297-1590. If you are not in Wisconsin you can google "DOL wage and hour" and the site will come up with the local offices. There are over 200 offices across the US.
> ...


Has anyone ever had success doing this?


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> After driving for one month, here are the stats:
> 3000 miles
> 250+ trips
> $1300 net income excluding depreciation
> ...


About $5-6 buc


Bob Reynolds said:


> Now you need to deduct the 3000 miles at .575 cents a mile. That equals $1725. Subtract your $1300 (that Uber paid you) from that and you are in the hole by $425 and you didn't get paid for the 130 hours.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You should file a complaint with the Department of Labor in your area. The number in Milwaukee is 414-297-1590. If you are not in Wisconsin you can google "DOL wage and hour" and the site will come up with the local offices. There are over 200 offices across the US.
> ...


It's refreshing when someone posts something that is actually helpful such as yours. TY
A couple of footnotes for drivers to consider.
Be ready to provide "extremely detailed and validated" information.
As a part-time Uber driver myself I am on the driver's side on this issue.

Personally, I think if the system gets bogged down with complaints (in any given state) the "agency" will ask for a grouping declaration (One decision covers all the cases backwards and forward).

I believe the "work when you want" is going to be a driver's undoing in this matter nationwide.

*Big P.S. Here!:* If the Uber rates would just provided a decent wage for our hard work. Then the independent model is my personal preference.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

Uber makes sense if you are getting off work and want to shuttle a few people around to wait out the rush hour or if you are lucky, you get to drop one of your neighbors off. This happens to me a few times a month and I end up making $30-40 under 45 minutes and it takes me home or real close. 

Another scenario is if you are in between jobs or in school and need something to pay the bills temporarily. I can't imagine doing this full time with ubers never ending updates, glitches and pay adjustments


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks Flash!

A couple of things to consider on the "work when you want" issue.

1. Even though you are working when you want you still are on duty when you log into the app. Uber has a record of these hours. Uber also knows how many miles you drive with the app on. So there is no question about when you are on duty and when you are off duty. (Another example, since you mentioned McDonalds, If I pop in and out at the McDonalds where I work, they still have to pay me the minimum wage for the time I am on duty)

2. Three weeks ago, when I filed my claim in the DOL office where I live, the lady told me that I was the first Uber driver to have filed a complaint in this office. So at this time they are not bogged down and until I filed didn't even realize there is a problem. The local office sent the claim to the state office who sent it to the national office because they do not yet have a ruling on Uber drivers. If we file the claims then we will force the ruling.

The DOL did issue an Administrator's Interpretation No 2015-1 on July 15, 2015 regarding the "Identification of Employees Who Are Misclassified As Independent Contractors". So you can see where the DOL thinks this should go.

That Administrator's Interpretation is here:

http://www.dol.gov/whd/workers/misclassification/ai-2015_1.htm

The legal community believes this interpretation was issued was issued because of Uber.

Here is what those smart attorneys had to say:

http://www.law360.com/articles/679455/attorneys-react-to-dol-misclassification-guidance

Here is my original post on the information that I provided to the DOL when I filed the claim:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/heres-how-to-file-a-department-of-labor-complaint.49375/

It is my opinion that the courts, the DOL and the IRS and going to all be on the same page with the employee/independent contractor issue. Thus far Uber has lost every court battle they have been involved in on this matter. Once everyone (courts, IRS, DOL) officially agrees then it will be impossible for it to come out any other way.

I do agree with you that if Uber had provided a decent return this would never of happened. Based on my research, prior to July 2014, Uber drivers were making at least the minimum wage. Three rate cuts later and that is no longer the case.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Couple of clarifications. First of all, out of those 3000 miles, I forgot to mention that I drive 20 miles per day to go to/return from work (full time). So I need to subtract 400 miles from 3000. Also, the expenses does include gas (about $280 at 22 mpg of city driving). I did not factor insurance but I did add some miscellaneous expenses like mints, cell phone data plan ($40), car fresheners, car wash, vacuum etc.
> 
> ...


Just saw your questions.

1. You are correct you need to minus out the 20 miles per day that you drive to and from work. So you will have 2600 miles that you drove with the Uber App on. The other 400 miles you did not drive with the app on and Uber is not responsible for. 
2. You do not deduct gas since it is already figured into the .575 cents per mile. 
3. You do not deduct the insurance at this time unless you fall into a certain category and your insurance cost already increased because you are driving for Uber. (this most likely will not affect you during your first year--but may affect you at renewal time)
4. You can deduct the cost of the mints, cell phone data plan, car fresheners, car wash, vacuum and parking since those are business expenses and are not included in the .575 cents per mile.

As for filing the complaint with the DOL you are entitled to do it now. But if you want to wait a month and add to the bill then that is ok as well. Just keep in mind that you can keep adding to it even after you file the claim. The good thing is that once you file the claim you have protection against Uber retaliating against you. You do not have the protection if Uber de-activates you before you file the claim.

Just a side note for those reading this, even if a driver is deactivated he can still file a claim for up to 2 years back wages from the time the claim is filed.

There is no requirement that you work only peak hours. You can work the hours that are convenient to you. Also you should be able to calculate your loaded miles to your dead miles and figure a normal ratio for your area.

I'm in Orlando and our ratio here is a about 3 unpaid to 1 paid because we are so spread out. In densely populated areas the ratio could be a low as 1 to 1. In sparsely populated areas the ratio to be 5 to 1 or more. Uber knows how many dead miles you drive with the app on, but they are no longer releasing this information when you ask for it.

You need to know your dead to loaded ratio so you can determine if you are making money at the time you are providing the service--not 30 days later.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Legs Diamond said:


> You have it figured out. Good for you. When you calculate your depreciation on 3000 miles you will find that you are basically driving for free. Oh Yes, the customers think UBER is the greatest thing ever because of the low fares. I guess their parent(s) did not teach them that there is "no such thing as a free lunch". What really irritates me is the nonsense that is spread by the media about UBER drivers making 90,000 per year. Unfortunately customers believe it (or want to believe it), so they feel justified to withhold cash tips thinking you make lots of money and tips are included. (Another UBER myth spread around to benefit UBER at the expense of the driver).
> 
> As stated before in various posts: UBER will prosper in a down economy since drivers, like myself, are struggling to put food on the table while they hope and wait for their next real job. If the economy ever goes north again with respectable job growth, the free ride is over and UBER will cost the same as other transportation services. Reason: Drivers will become scarce. Those that do drive will require much higher income potential and UBER will be forced to raise fares.


About 2+ years ago drivers in some cities WERE making $90k a year, and that story just keeps spreading even though it's nowhere near true today.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

I didn't bother to read the rambling "file a complaint" nonsense so if my were addresses I apologize.

You should figure out what your car actually costs to operate. Most don't cost the 0.57 a mile. Something like gas + depreciation + scheduled maintenance (oil, tires, timing belts). Once you have that number you can figure out your cost per mile.

You seem to have a lot of empty miles. Even after you take away your work miles it's up there. Does that include personal miles, running errands and the like? Also I wouldn't include the data plan in your expenses.

What do you get paid for mileage and time? Does your area surge and do you take advantage of those times?

Finally I would ditch the mints, water, and extras. In my experience (and I'll admit it's less than alot of people), people want an efficient way of getting from point a to point b from a non creep in a clean car. The other stuff is a waste of money and time fumbling around for stuff. The exception is a phone charger, passengers are happy to charge up.

No one can tell you if Uber is a good fit for you but you. It's flexible and easy which makes it great for supplemental income but I wouldn't try to make a living doing it.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't know exactly how things work in the US, however in an attempt to be neighbourly, may I suggest any expenses related to "advertising", an often overlooked but broadly defined deduction and if applicable the "interest" expense, which I am led to believe is possible in some areas.

_Shout out to Bob R. for doing SOMETHING as opposed to the alternative._


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Your mileage is to low. 250+ rides and only 3000 miles minus your commuting miles. You must be counting miles driven. Were all your rides 10 miles or less. You didn't hve dead head miles and miles driving to pax. Mileage and number of rides don't add up.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> After driving for one month, here are the stats:
> 3000 miles
> 250+ trips
> $1300 net income excluding depreciation
> ...


if your average is $5.20 a trip we got a problem, my average tends to be $7.5-10, i dont know if your market has $30-50 trips like mine does (airport trips) but you gotta get that average up. i dont know if thats going to require avoiding small trips or getting more long trips but an average of 5.2 is unsustainable.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Madison is a college town. The farthest I have driven is 20 miles. Airport runs are like 10 miles with pay less than $20. Most of my rides average 2 miles with pay of $4. The most I ever made was $60 during NYE surge driving 6 miles. 

I'm keeping more accurate log for the past few days. Will see what the results will be.


----------



## Cerise Chouette (Jan 6, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> if your average is $5.20 a trip we got a problem, my average tends to be $7.5-10, i dont know if your market has $30-50 trips like mine does (airport trips) but you gotta get that average up. i dont know if thats going to require avoiding small trips or getting more long trips but an average of 5.2 is unsustainable.


I just started Uber about a week ago, so my question is, how do you know how long the trip is before you accept the trip?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Cerise Chouette said:


> I just started Uber about a week ago, so my question is, how do you know how long the trip is before you accept the trip?


Call the passenger and ask. There is no other way to know.

P.S., Uber frowns on this.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Cerise Chouette said:


> I just started Uber about a week ago, so my question is, how do you know how long the trip is before you accept the trip?


You can't unless you call the pax. The whole point is they don't want people turning down short distance minimum fare rides.


----------



## Cerise Chouette (Jan 6, 2016)

I figured that and cab companies do that as well...but I was reading someone's comment that had me thinking "is there a way to find this out without calling the pax; did someone find a way to circumvent the system?" But alas, no one has lol!


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Cerise Chouette said:


> I just started Uber about a week ago, so my question is, how do you know how long the trip is before you accept the trip?


You can't. But some areas have trends, after you've driven a few months you will recognize which areas tend to have long trips and which areas tend to have short trips.


----------



## RussellHernandez (Jan 7, 2016)

You can ask your company, they will tell you, but the fact remains that you cannot certain the trip distance until you leave the client to destination.


_________________________

convention collective automobile


----------



## mona mcN (Jan 17, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> After driving for one month, here are the stats:
> 3000 miles
> 250+ trips
> $1300 net income excluding depreciation
> ...


Dont believe the Uber Hype. Uber is a very deceptive company, but Uber also have a lot of political connection, that allow them to operate as a taxi bypassing the laws. Uber treat their drivers as garbage, but they are a lot of stupid drivers out there.


----------



## Atlantawheels (Dec 7, 2015)

Cerise Chouette said:


> I just started Uber about a week ago, so my question is, how do you know how long the trip is before you accept the trip?


You dont.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

It's been two months now and I only drive if I can get at least dollar a mile and $14/hr. That means driving only during select times and choosing hot spots. The more I think about it the more I am convinced Uber really don't care too much about its drivers. They try hard to squeeze blood out of a turnip. Even billcollectors don't go that low!


----------



## Socialdisorder (Dec 8, 2015)

So much for, " You can make $1000/week....."


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Socialdisorder said:


> So much for, " You can make $1000/week....."


You forgot to add "up to"! 
Even during NYE week , I could not make that much!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

uber is something you do if the shit hit the fan in real life, shit hit the fan I had to do it, not my first choice to say the least, but the guarenteed fares are a help at least I can get 13 bucks an hour now, id go some hours waiting for pings getting like 6 bucks an hour, plus driving seeking pings. The wages are game changer, its worth the $ per mile going down in some ways


----------



## Cerise Chouette (Jan 6, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> uber is something you do if the shit hit the fan in real life, shit hit the fan I had to do it, not my first choice to say the least, but the guarenteed fares are a help at least I can get 13 bucks an hour now, id go some hours waiting for pings getting like 6 bucks an hour, plus driving seeking pings. The wages are game changer, its worth the $ per mile going down in some ways


If pax know they have to pay a minimum certain amount or resort to other taxis or public transportation, they will pay. It's like gas prices; regardless of whether we like it or not, there is a set rate, give or take +/- ten cents or so a gallon. Lowering the fare is NOT a good idea because even though there may be more rides, it doesn't mean LONGER rides, per se and we'll just be spending more in gas and mileage.


----------



## PinCoUberDriver (Jan 15, 2016)

Cerise Chouette said:


> I just started Uber about a week ago, so my question is, how do you know how long the trip is before you accept the trip?


You don't. All you know is the rating of the passenger and how far to the pickup.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Cerise Chouette said:


> If pax know they have to pay a minimum certain amount or resort to other taxis or public transportation, they will pay. It's like gas prices; regardless of whether we like it or not, there is a set rate, give or take +/- ten cents or so a gallon. Lowering the fare is NOT a good idea because even though there may be more rides, it doesn't mean LONGER rides, per se and we'll just be spending more in gas and mileage.


i have to agree now the price cuts are god awful, even with the guarentees is straight garbage, im just so used to hours where ill make like 6 bucks that now i can at least i can make 12 ius still a joke. the price cuts hurt those that were always over the minumum, ie the people that need the money to live, im just doing this for a hobby i guess


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

After two months and 400+ rides, here are the data:
Average $/HR = $7.78
Average $/Mile = $1.02
Rating = 4.84

Uber cool-aid must be pretty potent that I am still doing this! I said the same thing a month ago yet I still kept driving seeking better results! Actually my $/mile got better but $/HR went down!! I could have easily worked at local Walmart where they pay $9+ per hour and saved wear and tear on the car. Is there Uber Anonymous I can go seek help?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

whats the pay per mile there now?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> whats the pay per mile there now?


UberX
Base $1.25
/Min $0.20
/Mile $1.10
SRF $1.20
Min Fare $5.20

UberXL
Base $2.85
/Min $0.35
/Mile $1.95
SRF $1.20
Min Fare $7.20


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> So looks like unless I am making at least dollar per mile, Uber gig is a joke. Now I understand why folks prefer airport miles. Or just do as many rides as possible in short amount of time. Come to think about it, I have rarely made more than dollar a mile during long trips. Sigh!


Just so ya know most math enlightened drivers doing X fares viably, at a minimum, consider that the baseline minimum gross amount of fares should equal no less than $1 per OVERALL mile (paid+unpaid dead miles) to justify getting behind the wheel.

When I started this crap in 2014 it was still possible to gross that during the week, and weekends often exceeded $1.35 per OVERALL mile (paid+upaid-dead miles). During busy times with a lot of surge (far more common than now) it was not unusual to hit $2. per overall mile for me doing UberX and XL.

Currently these are impossible marks to hit other than during the rare 1 or 2 fare surge events. Even doing XL only I have a hard time doing $1 per overall mile and because of driver saturation the hourly grosses are less than pathetic. I can sit in the heat of the fares in an XL and MAYBE get 1 ping every 2-3 HOURS!!! because there are so many drivers. It's a colossal BORE. And I refuse to do X std. fares. Even the pax think it's a joke if I roll up in an SUV to do a std. X fare. "How do you make any money doing this?" is the common question. Answer? I don't, but to haul drunks around on the weekends I have to to keep my rating up. That usually shuts them up.

It has reduced my driving to weekend nights after midnight, and that only on occasion to keep my account status open, when I have nothing better to do.

It's a waste of time and resources. I was obsessed to drive when it paid. *Now I'm obsessed not to.*


----------



## quicklyd (Dec 21, 2015)

Just for clarification, the current IRS mileage rate is $0.54/mile.

[I would post a link to the current information, but the forum won't let me.]


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The "standard mileage rate" for 2015 was .575, it drops to .54 for 2016.... true.

*Period* *Rates in cents per mile* *IRS:
Year/Business/Charity*/*Medical 
2016* 54 14 19 IR-2015-137
*2015* 57.5 14 23 IR-2014-114
*2014* 56 14 23.5 IR-2013-95


----------



## quicklyd (Dec 21, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> The "standard mileage rate" for 2015 was .575, it drops to .54 for 2016.... true.


Since we're now in February, I pretty much assume we are at least *mostly* talking about mileage incurred post Jan. 1. And, yes, those are the links I was trying to post. Apparently my forum "likes" are as elusive as my 5 star ratings at 2:00 a.m. Saturday night, and I don't have enough to post links.


----------



## Rawbird (Feb 4, 2016)

I just completed my first 20 trips the other day. The $300 sign on bonus for completing the trips made it worthwhile. Can't see any reason to drive anymore. The pay really sucks. My rating dropped from 5 stars to 4.81 a couple of days after I completed the trips with no feedback from Uber or riders. Just another scam to exploit people who need money in our screwed up economy.


----------



## Auto loader (Nov 19, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> After driving for one month, here are the stats:
> 3000 miles
> 250+ trips
> $1300 net income excluding depreciation
> ...


Uber is on thin ice, ****ing bastards have ruined our opportunity. A year ago I read hear that Uber likes dumb drivers, I believe that to be true.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Bill Collector said:


> After driving for one month, here are the stats:
> 3000 miles
> 250+ trips
> $1300 net income excluding depreciation
> ...


Im sorry to hear your market is that bad in terms of driver pay.


----------

